

Ask HN: Using Technology To Improve City Governments - zt

Lets say you were made CTO of American city with a few hundred thousand people. Pittsburgh, PA or Buffalo, NY or Madison WI for example. What questions would you ask on your first day? With some sense of realism, what would you try to do in your first year? (i.e. saying you're going to stop using all legacy systems and immediately move to open source isn't necessarily realistic, although you could start to do that) How would you use technology to make life better for the citizens of your town?
======
fapi1974
The question is too open ended. What are the problems facing the city? Is it
growing or shrinking? Does it have budget issues or is it well managed? How is
it weathering the recession? I suppose this partly answers your question about
what to ask on the first day - it should be clear to most people in government
in that town what the pressing concerns are - then you can move to solutions.

~~~
fapi1974
check this site out: www.seeclickfix.com

